# Azureus sperren



## Ich_halt224 (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich bin neu hier und habe gleich eine etwas dringende Frage.
Und zwar habe ich eine 6.000 DSL-Leitung und bin über Wlan im Internet, ich nutze die Fritz Box Fon Wlan 7170.
Mein Kumpel wohnt gegenüber und benutzt meine Leitung mit.
Nun würde ich gerne den Router so einstellen, dass Programme wie Azureus keine Verbindung zum Internet mehr bekommen, denn erstens zieht das unglaublich viel Geschwindigkeit und zweitens ist es illegal, der Anschluss läuft auf meinen Namen und ich möchte es einfach nicht. Habe meinem Kumpel das schon gesagt aber er macht es weiterhin.
Kann mir also bitte jemand erklären, was ich machen muss, dass Azureus nicht mehr ans Internet kommt?
ICQ usw soll aber weiterhin funktionieren.


Ich würde mich über eure Antworten freuen.


Bye ich_halt224


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Januar 2007)

Du könntest versuchen die entsprechenden Ports zu sperren. Hier eine Liste für die gängigen  Tracker:

http://www.bittorrent-faq.de/#ss2.2

Da man bei den meisten (allen?) Bittorrentprogrammen aber den Port selber wählen kann, gibt es da vielleicht noch eine bessere Lösung. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Ich_halt224 (7. Januar 2007)

Und welches wäre die bessere Lösung? 

Wo kann man denn bei der Fritz Box die Ports sperren?
Finde da nur ein Menü, wo man welche frei geben kann.


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Die "Tauschbörsen" als solche sind nicht illegal..... nur das tauschen von urheberechtlich geschütztem Material ist illegal.

Dass blocken der entsprechenden Ports wird Dir nichts bringen..... da man i.d.R an den Clienten den Port einstellen kann.
Du müsstest also alle Ports blocken..... nur kannst Du dann natürlich gleich offline bleiben. 
Evtl. würde es klappen wenn Du die Pakete analysierst und ggf. ausfilterst..... nur wirst Du da mit der FritzBox nicht weit kommen.
Es sei denn Du modifizierst die Firmeware entsprechend..... was natürlich mit dem Risiko verbunden ist, Dir die FritzBox zu schrotten.
Alternativ könntest Du auch einen (Linux) Rechner da zwischen setzten und diesen die Arbeit machen lassen.
Frage mich aber nicht wie man die Pakete analysieren/ausfiltern kann.

Ich würde es mir ganz einfach machen:
Du gibst die Bestimmungen vor.
Dein Kumpel hat sich daran zu halten.
Tut er es nicht, dann kappst Du ihm (dauerhaft) die Verbindung.

Währe für Dich doch kein Verlust..... ausser dass dadurch evtl. die "Freundschaft" zerbricht.
Aber wenn er eh Dein Vertrauen missbraucht, frage ich mich was das überhaupt für eine Freundschaft sein soll. 

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Du könntest ihm natürlich auch die Bandbreite mittels QoS (hier könnte wieder Linux ins Spiel kommen) auf 1kb/s oder so begrenzen. *fg*
Dann wird er recht wenig Freude am "saugen" haben. 
[/edit]


----------



## Ich_halt224 (7. Januar 2007)

Hey ja super wie geht das denn mit der Bandbreite kürzen?
Gibt es dafür ein Proggi?
Und geht das auch ohne Linux?  Habe Win XP.


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Januar 2007)

Nun, soweit ich weiss kann die QoS Funktion von Windows die Bandbreite nur "intelligent verteilen".
Unter Linux hingegen kann man auch die max. Bandbreite für bestimmte Clients bestimmen (habe ich aber nie genutzt, da ich der einzigste im Netzwerk bin  ).

Das grössere Problem wird aber sein, dass Dein Kumpel nicht über den Router in Dein Netzwerk darf, sondern die Bandbreite zwischen seinem PC und dem Router begrenzt werden muss.
Also in der Reihenfolge: PC vom Kumpel --> Accesspoint (wenn Dein Kumpel sich via W-LAN verbindet) --> PC der die Bandbreite regelt --> Router.
Alternativ, wenn Du die Routerfunktion von der FritzBox deaktivierst: PC vom Kumpel --> FritzBox --> PC der die Bandbreite regelt und die Routingfunktion übernimmt.
3. Möglichkeit währe wieder die FritzBox zu modifizieren, sofern dieses in dem gewünschtem Umfang überhaupt machbar ist.
Du kannst ja mal hier gucken, ob es da irgend eine Lösung (auf eigenes Risiko) gibt.
Ansonsten mal nach QoS und Bandbreitenbegrenzung/Bandbreitenbeschränkung googeln..... mir währe der Aufwand aber zu viel.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Januar 2007)

Ich_halt224 hat gesagt.:


> Mein Kumpel wohnt gegenüber und benutzt meine Leitung mit.
> Nun würde ich gerne den Router so einstellen, dass Programme wie Azureus keine Verbindung zum Internet mehr bekommen, denn erstens zieht das unglaublich viel Geschwindigkeit und zweitens ist es illegal, der Anschluss läuft auf meinen Namen und ich möchte es einfach nicht. Habe meinem Kumpel das schon gesagt aber er macht es weiterhin.


Wenn Du ihn schon gebeten hast das zu unterlassen und er es trotzdem weiterhin macht wuerde ich ihn ganz einfach, vorausgesetzt er beteiligt sich nicht an den Kosten, vollstaendig aussperren. Zumindest mal temporaer um einfach mal die Machtverhaeltnisse klar zu stellen.

Ansonsten gibt es halt das angesprochene Problem, dass solche Firesharing-Systeme ziemlich flexibel sind was die Wahl der Ports angeht und somit nicht einfach eine bestimmte Reihe von Ports geschlossen werden kann und gut ist.
Weiterhin nutzt Azureus, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ein verschluesseltes Protokoll, oder? Das duerfte dann auch das Filtern auf Anwendungsebene (was der Router schon garnicht unterstuetzen duerfte) dann auch verhindern.
Es laeuft also im Grunde wieder auf die Vertrauensbasis hinaus. Und wenn Dein Freund Dein Vertrauen meint ausnutzen zu muessen wuerde ich an Deiner Stelle darueber nachdenken ob es Dir diese Freundschaft wirklich so viel bedeutet, dass Du das Risiko eingehen musst eventuell fuer sein Fehlverhalten gerade stehen zu muessen.


----------

